# Neuausstattung nach MTB kauf - Hilfe gesucht.



## Rettungsengel (27. November 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

am Freitag konnte ich mein neues Bike (Bulls Copperhead 3 - 2012) im Fahrradladen abholen. 

Da ich Anfängerin bin und mein Kleiderschrank noch nicht sooo gut ausgestattet ist, brauche ich eure Hilfe. 
Zwar hatte ich letztes Jahr das Fahrrad (Baumarkt) von meinem Bruder zum fahren, aber jetzt habe ich mein eigenes Bike und brauche jede Menge sachen 


- Helm 
- Handschuhe für den Winter 
- Schuhe für den Winter 
- Fahrrad Rucksack - ins Auge gesprungen: Deuter, Trans Alpine 26 SL --> Empfehlenswert ?
- Socken für den Winter, oder sind Fahrradsocken übertrieben ? 



Speziell fürs neue Bike: 
- Was sollte ich auf jeden Fall zuhause haben ? Ersatzteile, wie Schlauch, Flickzeug ect. 

Hat jemand noch Ideen, was ich brauchen könnte ? 




*Bisher habe ich zuhause:* 
- Licht von Deal Extreme, noch nie getestet, ob gut oder nicht - da kein Bike 
- Winterhosen und Jacke am Freitag gekauft, ungetestet 
- Fahrradshirt kurz und langarm 
- Fahrradschuhe 
- Klickpedalen 
- kurze Fahrradhosen 
- Fahrradcomputer 
- Sommerhandschuhe, fingerlos 
- verschiedene Bandanas (Kopfbedeckung)
- Unterhemd 



WAS brauche ich und was sollte ich lieber nicht kaufen ? 


Ich bin schon seit Tagen hier im Forum Unterwegs und lies hier viele Threads her. Einige gute Sachen habe ich schon lesen können, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir trotzdem helfen


----------



## buschhase (27. November 2011)

Hi,
öhm - zunächst wäre es gut zu wissen, was du genau mit dem Rad vor hast zu fahren. Touren, Arbeitswege, wie hoch ist der Trailanteil. Daraus würden eventuell Sachen wie Schoner etc. resultieren, aber denke, die sind erst mals zweitrangig. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht ganz täuscht, dürfte es ein Hardtail sein.

Helm: Einen, der dir gefällt und gut sitzt - meiner Meinung nach hilft da nur der Besuch im Fahrradladen. Da tut es im Grunde jeder MTB-Helm von den gängigen großen Herstellern.

Rucksack: 26L ist je nach Einsatzzweck viel oder wenig. Fährst du eher kurze Strecken reicht ein Daypack mit 10L + Trinkblase beispielsweise vollkommen aus. Gibt es zahlreiche Modelle von 30-100.

Socken: Ich persönlich benutze die Sportsocken von Aldi. Sowohl zum Biken, Fußballspielen als auch beim Laufen (Halbmarathon) und bin voll zufrieden. Die gibt es regelmäßig im Angebot.
Eventuell für die kalte Zeit Skisocken. So mach ich es zumind.

Schuhe und Handschuhe: Bin ich def. der falsche Ansprechpartner. Fahre das gesamte Jahr über mit den gleichen. Aber auch da würd ich dir den Gang in einen Fachladen/Sportladen empfehlen. Gerade als Anfänger, sollte man sowas nicht im Netz kaufen.

Ersatzteile: Must Have auf jeder Tour - 1-2 Ersatzschläuche, Pumpe und diese Mantelanheber. Keine Ahnung wie die genau heißen. Flickzeug benutze ich persönlich nurnoch zu Hause. Unterwegs wird ausschließlich der Schlauch gewechselt als Bequemlichkeit und Zeitgründen.
Außerdem ist es immer gut zu Hause eine kleine Auswahl an Inbusschlüsseln zu haben.

Was man unbedingt brauch: Keine Ahnung ob du es aufgezählt hattest, aber du brauchst unbedingt eine Hose mit Polstern. Ansonsten macht die Tour schnell nicht mehr soviel Spaß.

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (27. November 2011)

Hallo 

Glückwunsch zum neuen bike

ich muß mal annehmen das Du die sachen die Du schon hast auch nutzen tust

Klickpedale  und Bikeschuhe

Rucksack größe kommt auch drauf an wie lang deine touren sind , für eine tages tour auf den Belchen reicht auch ein 15 Ltr.   überlege dir lieber ob du noch eine trinkblase nutzen willst , ob deuter oder vaude ist egal alle gut

für einen bike helm geh in mehrere geschäfte (wolfis bike shop, Egle oder Jürgens bike shop) und probiere , einzig wichtig ist das er passt     farbe ,marke und gewicht sind zweitrangig.

welche socken ist unwichtig wenn du in den schuhen noch platz hast einfach ein paar dickere,
 im winter sind am anfang auch Überschuhe zu empfehlen, halten auch die nässe ab.
winterschuhe wären das optimale  und wenn du den winter durchfahren willst, ganz gut sind diese Shimano    SH-MW81 GORE-TEX

eine Radbrille mit hellen gläsern zum schutz und eine wind/regenjacke


Licht von Deal Extreme ???? hast du eine Magicshine dann hast Du das optimale

Speziell fürs neue Bike:
Hat jemand noch Ideen, was ich brauchen könnte ?

Gabelpumpe oder war die beim bike dabei?
Standpumpe bei bedarf 
einen satz inbusschlüssel
kettennieter
ersatz bremsbeläge  (formula rx/r1/one)
Wanderkarte vom schwarzwaldverein (Lörach und Freiburg)
bei bedarf Flaschenhalter und Flasche

Für unterwegs:
Multitool
ersatzschlauch +Flickzeug

reifenheber 
 Für unterwegs

wenn Du noch fragen hast PM oder was zu Touren wissen wills 

gruss aus Freiburg Redshred


----------



## norman68 (27. November 2011)

Was ich immer dabei haben ist ein Schaltauge was zu dem Bike passt was ich eben fahre. Nix ist schlimmer wie Heimschieben wenn dir das Schaltauge durch einen Ast abreist.


----------



## Redshred (27. November 2011)

Ein Fläschchen Kettenöl
und Torx Schlüssel in Gröse 15,25,


----------



## Rettungsengel (27. November 2011)

Ihr seit Klasse - muss heute Abend gleich mal im Netz mehr Informationen über eure Tips einholen. 


Für was sind den Bein oder Armlinge ? Dienen diese nochmal als Wärmeschutz ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Redshred (27. November 2011)

fang mal mit Ärmlingen an ist ideal in der Übergangszeit

klamotten gibts noch in Efringen Kirchen beim bobshop


----------



## discordius (27. November 2011)

Nicht alle Klamotten müssen speziell fürs Radfahren gedacht sein. Ich finde Laufklamotten z.B. auch zum Biken ganz gut geeignet. Eine warme Lauftight über einer kurzen gepolsterten Radhose ersetzt bei mir auch mal die lange Radhose. Wenn du eh mit Rucksack fährst, könntest du auf Rückentaschen verzichten und statt eines Trikots auch andere Sportsachen verwenden, sofern die am Rücken lang genug sind.


----------



## Batman (27. November 2011)

Hi,

für den Winter könnten ein Paar Plattformpedale und Wander- oder Trekkingschuhe nützlich sein. 
Bei Klicks muss ich z.B die Schuhe so groß kaufen, um noch Thermoeinlagen und dicke Socken rein zu bekommen und noch etwas Luft habe, dass ich die im Sommer nicht  tragen kann.. sonst verlier ich sie !
Für mich daher im Winter die bessere Kombi Plattform und 5.10 (oder eben Trekking Schuhe). Die kannst Du auch ohne Bike tragen.


----------



## SilverWolf (28. November 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Was ich immer dabei haben ist ein Schaltauge was zu dem Bike passt was ich eben fahre. Nix ist schlimmer wie Heimschieben wenn dir das Schaltauge durch einen Ast abreist.


 
Kannst  auch  ohne  weiter  fahren...so  am  Rande.


----------



## ZJGuy (28. November 2011)

Klar,

Kette kürzen und Co.

Dazu brauchst du aber noch mehr Werkzeug, und Ahnung von dem was du da machst.

Im Gegensatz dazu hat eine Anfänger ein Schaltauge in 3 Minuten gewechselt!

Und ob du ein Ersatz - Schaltauge zuhause liegen hast oder in der Satteltasche, auf die 10 Gramm kommt es auf der Tour nun wirklich nicht an!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

Puh, da muss ich mich wirklich viel mehr beschäftigen, mit euren Tips ;-) 

1000 Dank dafür! 


Heute habe ich mit dem Einkaufen begonnen ;-) 

Helm habe ich jetzt auch ;-) 


Fahrradhandschuhe für den Winter habe ich probiert, gute gefunden für ca. 65,90 Euro oder so 

Schick euch heute Abend mal den Link zu den Handschuhen, wenn ich nachher Nachtdienst habe und wieder PC habe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

http://www.gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_GCOUNP?landingid=1212722635705A

Habe mir heute die Handschuhen angeschaut, sind diese zu Empfehlen ? 

Oder halten diese nicht warm genug ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Hofbiker (28. November 2011)

Vielleicht investierts du ein wenig mehr und nimmst Winterhandschuhe mit Intgreirtem Windstopper. z.B.


----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Die Gattin hat kalte Fingerspitzen in Handschuhen von Gore, ich habe welche von Endura und keine kalten Finger.


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht investierts du ein wenig mehr und nimmst Winterhandschuhe mit Intgreirtem Windstopper. z.B.


 
Danke, für deinen Tip. 

In dem Fahrrad Geschäft wo ich war, hatten Sie eigentlich nur 2 Modelle und diese in meinem Link, sollten anscheinend besser sein. 

Muss mal in andere Geschäfte schauen


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Die Gattin hat kalte Fingerspitzen in Handschuhen von Gore, ich habe welche von Endura und keine kalten Finger.


 
Hat deine Frau, deine Handschuhe auch mal ausprobiert ? 

Frauen frieren bekanntlich schneller, besonders an den Händen & Füssen --> ich bin klassisch eine Frau  



Hast du mir konkret einen Tip, wegen Fahrradhandschuhe von der Marke Endura ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Hi,
> öhm - zunächst wäre es gut zu wissen, was du genau mit dem Rad vor hast zu fahren. Touren, Arbeitswege, wie hoch ist der Trailanteil. Daraus würden eventuell Sachen wie Schoner etc. resultieren, aber denke, die sind erst mals zweitrangig. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht ganz täuscht, dürfte es ein Hardtail sein.
> 
> Ja genau, ich habe ein Hardtail
> ...


 
Vielen Dank Nico, für Deine Hilfe


----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Yoh, die Handschuhe waren etwas zu groß aber warm. Endura kann man ganz gut bei Chainreactioncycles im Netz kaufen. Vorteil günstige Angebote der Vorjahresmodelle. Nachteil die Rücksendung Richtung Old England ist teuer. Du kannst aber auch mal im Netz nach deutschen Händlern suchen. Werden immer mehr.
Aber ich glaube du kannst Richtung Bobshop spucken, dann schau da doch mal nach. Wenns richtig kalt wird fahre ich mit Snowboardhandschuhen. NoName aus Italy.


----------



## aufgehts (28. November 2011)

am besten sind diverse dünne schichten übereinander.
damit hast du bergauf--flach--bergab immer die passende auswahl.
am wichtigsten sind die hände  füsse und  der kopf !!!!!
ab -10/15 wird,s dann grenzwertig mit der kalten luft zum einatmen.


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

Redshred schrieb:


> eine Radbrille mit hellen gläsern zum schutz und eine wind/regenjacke
> Danke, für deinen Tip - da ich Brillenträgerin bin, muss ich mal schauen, was ich mache oder wie oft ich meine Kontaktlinsen anziehe.
> 
> Irgendeine Regenjacke habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen, ne normale - aber für den Anfang sicherlich ok. Windjacke ist bei meiner Winterjacke dabei.
> ...


 


Redshred schrieb:


> Ein Fläschchen Kettenöl
> muss ich da spez. auf eine Marke drauf achten ?
> und Torx Schlüssel in Gröse 15,25, Ok danke


 


Redshred schrieb:


> fang mal mit Ärmlingen an ist ideal in der Übergangszeit
> 
> klamotten gibts noch in Efringen Kirchen beim bobshop


 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

aufgehts schrieb:


> am besten sind diverse dünne schichten übereinander.
> damit hast du bergauf--flach--bergab immer die passende auswahl.
> am wichtigsten sind die hände füsse und der kopf !!!!!
> ab -10/15 wird,s dann grenzwertig mit der kalten luft zum einatmen.


 
Hast du einen Tip bezüglich Kopfbekleidung, für unter den Helm ? 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich meistens ein Tuch über meinen Mund und Nase gezogen - fand ich immer sehr angenehm zum atmen (im Frühjahr & Herbst) - ansonsten wird es jetzt mein erster Winter mit dem Bike 
Gibts hierfür eine Alternative ?


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

discordius schrieb:


> Nicht alle Klamotten müssen speziell fürs Radfahren gedacht sein. Ich finde Laufklamotten z.B. auch zum Biken ganz gut geeignet. Eine warme Lauftight über einer kurzen gepolsterten Radhose ersetzt bei mir auch mal die lange Radhose. Wenn du eh mit Rucksack fährst, könntest du auf Rückentaschen verzichten und statt eines Trikots auch andere Sportsachen verwenden, sofern die am Rücken lang genug sind.


 Super, danke - habe zwar keine Winterklamotten zum laufen, aber jetzt spez. fürs Fahrrad fahren eine gekauft. Aber im Frühjahr sind meine 3/4 Hosen bestimmt super geeignet dafür. DANKE


Batman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für den Winter könnten ein Paar Plattformpedale und Wander- oder Trekkingschuhe nützlich sein.


 Stimmt, ist eine klasse Idee - dabei ist mir auch gleich eingefallen, dass ich noch Trekkingschuhe mit hohem Schaft habe - also muss ich mir keine kaufen. Und die normalen Pedale sind noch am Bike dran. Dann wechsel ich erst im Frühjahr 

DANKE 



norman68 schrieb:


> Was ich immer dabei haben ist ein Schaltauge was zu dem Bike passt was ich eben fahre. Nix ist schlimmer wie Heimschieben wenn dir das Schaltauge durch einen Ast abreist.


 
Super, danke für deinen TIP


----------



## aufgehts (28. November 2011)

Rettungsengel schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tip bezüglich Kopfbekleidung, für unter den Helm ?
> 
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich meistens ein Tuch über meinen Mund und Nase gezogen - fand ich immer sehr angenehm zum atmen (im Frühjahr & Herbst) - ansonsten wird es jetzt mein erster Winter mit dem Bike
> Gibts hierfür eine Alternative ?



ich benutze immer diese dünnen dinger für motorradhelme.
sind warm und günstig.
bei sehr kalten temp. noch ein 
http://www.stylight.de/Buff-b9200/?...count6&ef_id=i9tNChImAQABRLs:20111128210004:s

plattformpedale mit wanderschuhen verhindert die kältebrücke über die click,s.     skisocken usw ...................

das grösste hinderniss ist sich tatsächlich aufzurappeln................


----------



## Redshred (28. November 2011)

> Hast du ansonsten eine alternative ? Gerne in DE zu kaufen, Akku und Ladefunktion...



immer noch magicshine  ist halt vom preis her top http://www.magicshine-shop.de/Shop/....html?XTCsid=bd11e3cce28b7b4b785121f26c081f10

du soltest ja deine reba gabel auf dein gewicht einstellen , da brauchst Du eine gabelpumpe (und ein mal im Jahr nachpumpen) oben und unten!!!



> ersatz bremsbeläge (formula rx/r1/one) wie schnell brauch ich Ersatz ? gibts eine km empfehlung ?


 orginal beläge kosten 20 euro *organische* das ist die mischung ,ich fahre die und bin zufrieden http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a34238/bremsbelag-formula-mega-the-one-r1.html  du hast noch zeit beläge halten 700 bis 1100 schwarzwald KM



> muss ich da spez. auf eine Marke drauf achten ?


hol irgend ein kettenöl, egal viele nehmen Finishline
15 torx ist für bremshebelverstellung und vorallem zum bremsbelagswechsel



> Danke, für deinen Tip - da ich Brillenträgerin bin, muss ich mal schauen, was ich mache oder wie oft ich meine Kontaktlinsen anziehe


das ist ein thema für sich

ach ja da Du dein Rad beim Stadler gekauft hast die Dynamics klamotten der Stadler eigenmarke sind sehr zu empfehlen



gruss


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

Redshred schrieb:


> immer noch magicshine ist halt vom preis her top http://www.magicshine-shop.de/Shop/....html?XTCsid=bd11e3cce28b7b4b785121f26c081f10
> 
> du soltest ja deine reba gabel auf dein gewicht einstellen , da brauchst Du eine gabelpumpe (und ein mal im Jahr nachpumpen) oben und unten!!!
> 
> ...


 

Danke, 

die Lampe ist ja wirklich TOP und für den Preis kann man auch nicht so viel sagen 

Die Rebagabel haben Sie gleich auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, beim Fahrradkauf


----------



## norman68 (29. November 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Kannst  auch  ohne  weiter  fahren...so  am  Rande.



Klar geht das. Ist dann auch Lustig zu fahren wenn du ein Fully hast wo du den Dämpfer nich sperren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. November 2011)

Hi,
1. Lampe alternativ die MyTinySun:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...60950?osCsid=66682320b21efbff58736ae9531c1c28

2. Für dein Werkzeug unterwegs nimmst du eine einfache Werkzeugtasche für an den Sattel, z.B. 
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/131339

was in der Aufzählung dafür noch fehlte, ist ein Kettenschloß, entweder 9-fach oder 10-fach, je nachdem, was du für ein System am Rad hast (einfach an der Kassette am Hinterrad mal zählen, wieviele dort sind).
Das Tool für unterwegs (=Werkzeug, faltbar) sollte also auch einen Kettennieter haben. Gibt es immer mal günstig als Werbeprämie bei der Bike/Mountain-Bike Zeitung.

Dann ist es nicht verkehrt, selbstklebende Flicken von Parktool dabei zu haben, erleichtert das Flicken ungemein. Weiter gehört noch ein Ventilaufsatz für die Tankstelle in das Ding rein, mit dem genannten Bremsbelägen, Reifenhebern, Ersatzschlauch und Ersatz-Schaltauge bist du perfekt auch für längere Touren ausgerüstet. 

Wenn du zur Arbeit fährst, solltest du das Ganze allerdings lieber in den Rucksack packen, wäre ärgerlich, wenn dir das gezockt wird...

3. Klamotten: Bei dem Wetter aktuell finde ich Beinlinge wichtiger als Ärmlinge, da die Knie empfindlich auf Kälte reagieren und du als Mädel wahrscheinlich eh eine Jacke trägst 

Die Dynamics Sachen sind da tauglich und kannst du vor allem ausprobieren.

Das für´s erste, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rettungsengel (29. November 2011)

Auf geht's zum 2.ten Shopping Tag 

Was brauche ich alles um mein Bike halbwegs Verkehrssicher auszustatten ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Redshred (29. November 2011)

Noch ein gutes Rücklicht das wars

 die trail Lampen haben keine StvZo !!!
du bräuchtest sonst noch Speichenstrahler und Pedalstrahler, ne lieber nicht

Klingel zum Rotsocken vertreiben bei bedarf


http://www.youtube.com/user/HIBIKEvideo#p/u/0/LAdGUCHoe1w

http://www.youtube.com/user/HIBIKEvideo#p/u/15/JVYT8zEBf_4


----------



## cytrax (29. November 2011)

Redshred schrieb:


> 15 torx ist für bremshebelverstellung und vorallem zum bremsbelagswechsel
> gruss



Bei der RX ist es ein Inbus kein Torx  welcher genau müsste ich nachschauen.

Evoc hat schöne bunte Rucksäcke (habe selber den freeride trail 20L) das is aber geschmackssache/rückensache

Trinkblase benutz ich ne Deuter Streamer 3L die hat bisher immer ausgereicht und ist auch super zu reinigen.

Rücklicht hab ich ne Sigma Hiro. Klein, leicht, hell, zulässig und ohne Werkzeug montierbar (mit Gummiring, hält aber Bombe^^) als Vorderlicht benutz ich ne Selbstbaulampe ausm Forum hier. Sau hell das teil aber bisher gabs keine Beschwerden^^


----------



## Rettungsengel (29. November 2011)

Winterfahrradhandschuhe
Schutzblech 
Winterbuff 
Kopfbedeckung für unter den Helm 
Fahrradschlauch 

gekauft ;-))) 


So langsam bekomme ich alles zusammen !

Bike steht schon in der Wohnung zum fertig installieren ect. 

Freu ;-) 

Donnerstag früh 5:50 Uhr geht's aufs Bike und dann Richtung Arbeit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2011)

Rettungsengel schrieb:


> Auf geht's zum 2.ten Shopping Tag
> 
> Was brauche ich alles um mein Bike halbwegs Verkehrssicher auszustatten ?
> 
> ...



Hi,
anstelle der Speichenreflektoren gibt es diese tollen Clips für die Speichen:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/3m-speichenreflektoren-sekuclip/aid:319131

Rücklicht taugt auch was von Frog
http://www.bike24.net/p110056.html

Als Schutzbleche hast du was genommen? Falls es SKS sind, die Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung (oder Nagellack, den hat Frau eher zu Hause  ) nochmals sichern, die verabschieden sich sonst gerne...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Aldar (30. November 2011)

also dafür das sie anfängerin ist wird sie ja regelrecht erschlagen...
als anfänger brauchst du :
[x] Fahrrad
[x] Helm 
[ ] StVZO Beleuchtung ( reicht für den weg in die arbeit ) 
[ ] Handschuhe winter ( später dann sommer) 
[ ] Radlhose/unterhose mit polster ( unnötig wenn du nur in die arbeit fahren willst - da reicht die jeans) 
[ ] eine gescheite radljacke für den winter - falls du "nur" in die arbeit fahren willst und es nicht zuweit ist  reicht auch schon die ( idealerweise) winddichte winterjacke 
[ ] ein multitool 

damit bist du fahrbereit - was du noch brauchst solltest du am besten selber "erfahren" 
schutzbleche , funktionskleidung usw. 
hab mir am anfang auch nen kopf gemacht - dies und das gekauft ( schlauch , multitool, rucksack mit trinkblase usw.) gebraucht hab ich davon in 4 jahren bis auf das multitool ( 1-2x ) nichts ...trinkblase wird auch nur hergenommen weil sie "da" ist - sonnst reicht auch die trinkflasche


----------



## Rettungsengel (30. November 2011)

So, heute habe ich die letzten Sachen gekauft und am Fahrrad verbaut! 

Morgen früh geht's los, dass erste mal zur Arbeit und wieder zurück! 
Und so bald ich meine Erkältung los habe, gehts in den Wald ;-) 



1000 Dank für eure vielen Tips und Ratschläge ;-)) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Karlossa (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auch noch ein relativer Neuling für den Winterverkehr. Daher hoffe ich, dass ich hier vielleicht kurz eine Zwischenfrage stellen darf und zwar habe ich jetzt vor mir folgenden Parka zu kaufen:
http://www.univil.de/Jacken/M65/M65-Regiment-schwarz.html 
Was haltet ihr davon, ist der geeignet für den Winter oder eher unpraktisch wegen der möglichen Länge?
Danke schön schonmal
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (27. Dezember 2011)

Der Parka ist sicher super geeignet für den Winter. Zum Beispiel beim sonntäglichen Familienspaziergang oder auch schon mal an einem kalten Samstagnachmittag im Fußballstadion.

Für den "Winterverkehr" wäre sie mir aber dann doch zu warm, da reicht uns eigentlich eine schöne Daunendecke oder das Eisbärfell vor dem Kamin.


----------



## Alpenrebell (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Rettungsengel,

als Grundausstattung die in den Rucksack gehört würde ich dir empfehlen.

Schaltauge
Flickzeug
z.b. Toppeak Hummer 2 Alzweckwerkzeug für unterwegs mit Kettennieter
reserve Kettenglied und Nieten passend für deine Fahrradkette
Bremsbeläge
Schaltzug für längere Touren
evt. ersatz Batterie für den Tacho
Brunox Deo ( Schmiermittel für die Federgabel )
Einweghandschuhe sind auch ganz pracktisch wenn die Kette rausspringt
Luftpumpe
Reserve Schlauch
Magnesium ( wenn´s mal Anstrengender wird )
Taschentücher
Beleuchtungs-Set ( Vorne und Hinten ) keine Knog Frog Beleuchtung, weil man da nicht richtig gesehen wird.
Pflaster

Rucksack

kleiner Rucksack ( ca. 13 Liter ) mit Trinkblase und Regenschutz z.b. von Vaude

Schuhe 
MTB mit Klickis ( im Sommer )

Schutzbleche ( abnehmbar )
z.b.  von SKS
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/suchergebnis.html



Bekleidung

immer Bike Bekleidung und keine experimente mit Discountersachen ( Aldi usw.)!
lieber Angebote von Hochwertiger Ware nützen.
aktuell z.B.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/nalini/nalini-damen-radtrikot-swaro-schwarz-tuerkis.html,a22006
Wichtig finde ich bei Trikots das sie Bikespezifisch sind, langer Rücken, Gumibund, atmungsaktiv.

Regenjacke
 hohe Dichtigkeit  hab da auch lange gesucht - würde heute eine Gore Membran empfehlen egal von welchem Hersteller.

Bikehose mit Polster ( im Winter mit Windstopper)
mal testen welche Marke ( Craft, Löffler, Assos, Campagnolo )dir da am besten gefällt.
Von Baggy Shorts halte ich wenig- für lange Touren finde ich sie ungeeignet.
Stylisch machen sie aber mehr her. 

Was auch hilfreich sein kann und auch rießig Spaß macht ist das Bikefestival in  Riva oder in Willingen da kannst du dich ausreichend informieren.
Das nächste ist  Ende April 2012 in Riva am Gardasee.

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## Rettungsengel (30. Dezember 2011)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Hallo Rettungsengel,
> 
> als Grundausstattung die in den Rucksack gehört würde ich dir empfehlen.
> 
> ...





Danke Alpenrebell, 


für deine Liste, Tipps, Vorschlägen - wahnsinnig viel. 1000 Dank dafür ;-)


Ja, gute Winterfahrradkleidung habe ich mir gleich mit meinem Bulls Bike dazu gekauft, Löffler mit Windstopper Funktion - ist wirklich Klasse. ( Habe mir da gleich, Jacke & Hose gekauft. 


Habe mir jetzt auch schon eine 3/4 Hose gekauft, wo ich gestern im Internet gefunden habe, reduziert ;-)




Die Schutzbleche habe ich schon am Bike dran. Und Schuhe und Klickpedalen habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch schon gekauft. 






Puh... von den vielen Zubehör Sachen, ist ne Menge und da muss ich erstmal mein Bikebuch durch arbeiten um alle Informationen richtig zu verarbeiten. 


Als nächstes muss aber erstmal ein Bikerucksack her - auch da weiss ich schon welchen ;-) einer von Deuter.


----------



## Alpenrebell (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Rettungsengel,

hab ich gerne gemacht, dafür haben wir ja das Forum um uns gegenseitig zu helfen.
Einen Rucksack von Deuter hab ich auch. 
Die haben sehr angenehme Träger und eine sehr gute Belüftung am Rücken.
Zudem haben sie auch schon eine Regenhülle im Rucksack.
Kaufe dir aber keinen zu großen!
Für die meisten Tagestouren reichen Rucksäcke bis 14 Litern z.b. Compact EXP 12 oder max ein Superbike 14 EXP SL.
Ich würde darauf achten das gleich eine Trinkblase mit 2 Litern dabei ist.

Dann mal viel Spaß beim zukünfigen Biken.

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## Rettungsengel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mir ein 26 oder 28 Rucksack kaufen. In den habe ich mich gleich verliebt ;-) 
Frauenmodell 

Ich möchte gleich ein etwas größerer Rucksack, weil ich den dann auch für in die Arbeit fahren benutzen kann. Essen, Handtasche und Kleidung müssen da schon mit fahren. 

Mit der Trinkblase habe ich schon gelesen. Sind diese von Deuter auch gut ? 


Guter Rutsch ins neue Jahr ;-) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Alpenrebell (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Daniela,


ich hoffe du bist gut im Jahr 2012 angekommen und hattest jede menge Spaß an Silvester.

Warscheinlich kommst du auf dauer gar nicht drumrum dir 2 Rucksäcke zu kaufen.
Den großen den du für die Arbeit benützt und einen zweiten den du dann für gemütliche Runden oder auch für Tagestouren verwendest.
Die für die Freizeit würde ich kleiner wählen damit du auf längeren Strecken nicht so viel Gewicht auf dem Rücken hast.
Am Anfang würde ich dir auch raten 2 Flachenhalter am Bike zu Montiernen damit die Getränke auf dem Bike sind- Rückenentlastung.
Den Deuter Steamer ( Trinkblase) kann ich nur empfehlen.
Zwei Liter solten reichen.
Ausschlaggebend bei mir war die einfache Reinigung durch die große öffnung was zb. der Camelbak nicht hat.
Evtl. kannst du dir ja das Mundstück vom Camelbak kaufen weil dieses einen Abschlußhahn hat. Somit tropft nix beim Biken wenn das Mundstück schon älter ist.

http://www.amazon.de/CamelBak-Trinksysteme-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Winkelst%C3%BCck-Verschlu%C3%9F/dp/B0019DGBC8/ref=sr_1_15?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1325416927&sr=1-15

Wichtig ist auch eine Reinigungsbürste für den Schlauch.
Beispiel:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Camelbak-90081-Cleaning-Brush-Kit/dp/B000AXPRAK/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1325417247&sr=1-3"]Camelbak Cleaning Brush Kit: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Falls du noch keine Standpumpe hast.

http://www.amazon.de/Topeak-Joe-Blow-Sport-Standfußpumpe/dp/B000UGYW4E/ref=pd_sim_sg_63

Tipp Schmiermittel für die Kette
http://www.amazon.de/Finish-Line-Schmiermittel-Country-Ketten-Öl/dp/B000OGNBZ6/ref=pd_sim_sg_10

kannst das ganze Jahr über fahren und schützt die Kette im Winter.

Alle Produktvorschläge kannst du natürlich auch bei Zweirad Stadler oder so kaufen je nach dem was für dich näher ist.



Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (1. Januar 2012)

Na, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du auch wirklich Spaß am Beiken finden wirst. Ich hätte mir auch ein Rad und einen Helm gekauft und wäre erstmal losgefahren. Was machst du, wenn du in einem halben Jahr feststellst, dass dir das Radfahrn zu anstrengend ist? Dann hattest du einen Monat Freude am Geld ausgeben und es bleibt nix zurück.


----------



## urmel511 (1. Januar 2012)

Rettungsengel schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ein 26 oder 28 Rucksack kaufen. In den habe ich mich gleich verliebt ;-)
> Frauenmodell
> 
> Ich möchte gleich ein etwas größerer Rucksack, weil ich den dann auch für in die Arbeit fahren benutzen kann. Essen, Handtasche und Kleidung müssen da schon mit fahren.



Kann Dir da ganz klar den Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL empfehlen. Bekommt man im Moment für 67  inkl Versand, statt sonst 90  ...
http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=64843&t=31110&c=38464&p=38464&PartnerId=15

Und in Natura sieht der um längen besser aus als auf den Fotos. Ich hatte ihn mir vor Weihnachten in black granite in einem anderen Outdoorladen bestellt, geliefert wurde der silver moss. Und ich war erstaunt wie gut der doch aussieht und wollte auch nicht umtauschen. 

Zum Vergleich habe ich noch einen Superbike SL hier und optisch wirkt der Trans Alpine nicht wesentlich größer, finde ich.

Der Trans Alpine eignet sich zumindest auch hervorragend zum einkaufen (da passt echt viel rein ) und sonstigem Schabernack. 

Von mir daher: klare Kaufempfehlung ... für mich als Frau gibt es def. nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Rettungsengel (1. Januar 2012)

Urmel, ja genau diesen wollte ich mir auch kaufen! Wahrscheinlich in Brombeere ;-) 

Aber bei dem Angebot... 

Danke für deine Hilfe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Rettungsengel (1. Januar 2012)

Anderson: ich hatte bereits über 1 Jahr das Baumarkt Bike von meinem Bruder und bin regelmäßig mit diesem gefahren, auch längere Touren. 
Dort habe ich nur billige Sachen gekauft um ggf. Nicht unnötig viel Geld ausgegeben zuhaben, falls ich nicht mehr damit fahren möchte. 

Also diesen Schritt habe ich schon längst hinter mir gebracht! 


Und auf der anderen Seite muss ich mir dann auch Gedanken machen, bei deiner Meinung. Nur weil man sich ein hochwertiges Bike am Anfang kauft, wenig Erfahrung hat im richtigen Biken, denkst du schon ans unnötige Geldausgeben, wenn ich dann keine Lust mehr habe....?!? 

Hätte ich mir ein Baumarkt Bike gekauft... Wäre es auch wieder nicht recht gewessen, oder? 


Ich kenne zumindest meine Ziele und diese verfolg ich auch ;-) 

Und was mal in paar Jahren ist, werde ich dann sehen, wenn es so ist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Rettungsengel (1. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell, 

1000 Dank für deine Hilfe & Links. 

Ich werde Sie mir heute Abend genauer anschauen, auf der Arbeit. 


JA, bin halbwegs gut ins neue Jahr gekommen. Du auch ? 
Ich hatte heute Nacht gearbeitet, in einer Klinik. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## Rettungsengel (1. Januar 2012)

Macht es ein großer Unterschied ob ich mir eine 2 oder 3 Liter Trinkblase kaufe? Weil vom Geld her, sind dies ja nur ein paar Euro Unterschied. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## urmel511 (1. Januar 2012)

Rettungsengel schrieb:


> Urmel, ja genau diesen wollte ich mir auch kaufen! Wahrscheinlich in Brombeere ;-)
> 
> Aber bei dem Angebot...



Stimmt das sind immerhin 23  Preisunterschied. Und wenn man "Brombeere " auch noch online bestellen muß, kommen nochmal ca 5  - 8  dazu ... Und die 30  kann man ja lieber in andere Dinge investieren


----------



## Alpenrebell (1. Januar 2012)

@Rettungsengel
Macht es ein großer Unterschied ob ich mir eine 2 oder 3 Liter Trinkblase kaufe? Weil vom Geld her, sind dies ja nur ein paar Euro Unterschied. 

Wie gesagt ich würde am Anfang die 2 Liter Trinkblase nehmen. 

Bedenke 2 Liter= 2 Kilo
                  3 Liter= 3 Kilo auf dem Rücken + Rucksack und Zubehör

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rettungsengel (1. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Kilo sind nicht zu vernachlässigen. Aber eine 3 Liter Trinkblase muss ich ja nicht zwangsweise mit 3 Liter füllen. 

Da könnte ich ja auch nur 2 oder weniger reinmachen. Oder empfiehlt sich dies auch nicht, weil der aussendurchmesser von dem 3 Liter halt viel großer ist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Hallo Rettungsengel,
> 
> als Grundausstattung die in den Rucksack gehört würde ich dir empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Das hier habe ich zum Thema Magnesium gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Daniela,

nach kurzem blick auf die Deuter Webside hab ich gesehen das bei deinem Wunsch Rucksack Transalpin 26 nur eine 2 Liter Trinkblase möglich ist.
Geht also von der Höhe her nicht.
Könntest dir zwar eine 3 Liter Blase kaufen, ist aber unsinnig weil sich das zu lasten des Komfort auswirken würde.

Desweiteren sollte oder kann man die Trinkblase innen mit einem Klettverschluß sichern damit nix ausläuft was bei der größeren erschwert wird.
Fazit: lieber die 2 Liter Variante außer die Angabe bei Deuter stimmt nicht.

Schönen Abend noch

Gruß Peter


----------



## thor_snow (2. Januar 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Dann hattest du einen Monat Freude am Geld ausgeben und es bleibt nix zurück.


 
So sind sie die Frauen ^^

Im Ernst ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit deinem neuem Bike , Tips zu Sachen die du noch brauchst gibt es wohl nicht mehr viele außer für Reparaturen ein Montageständer ist schon ne feine Sache 

MfG


----------



## Rettungsengel (2. Januar 2012)

thor_snow schrieb:


> So sind sie die Frauen ^^
> 
> Im Ernst ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit deinem neuem Bike , Tips zu Sachen die du noch brauchst gibt es wohl nicht mehr viele außer für Reparaturen ein Montageständer ist schon ne feine Sache
> 
> MfG


 
Immer diese miesen Klischees - aber wir Frauen haben auch unseren Spass, wenn der Mann eine Erkältung hat... 

So und nu weg, von diesem billigen Klischee denken 



Glaub von diesem Montageständer bin ich noch weit entfernt ;-) 
Des ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und da brauche ich erstmal eine komplett Anleitung dazu (das Werkstatt Buch habe ich schonmal zuhause ;-)) )


----------



## Rettungsengel (2. Januar 2012)

Nimmt man überhaupt noch eine Satteltasche oder solch Dreicktaschen für den Rahmen ? 

Habt Ihr ein guter Vorschlag für ein Modell ?


----------



## Alpenrebell (2. Januar 2012)

Geht gar nicht!


----------



## thor_snow (2. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ne Schlauchtasche unterm Sattel

enthalten ist ein Schlauch und 2 Reifenheber 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alpenrebell (3. Januar 2012)

Satteltasche ist ein No-go!
Desweiteren kannst du dir evtl. die Bikehose beschädigen wenn der Klettverschluß an der Hose scheuert.
Der eine oder andere hat als Ersatz des Rucksackes einen easybag dabei.

http://media1.roseversand.de/catalog/de/katalog_2011/index.html

nicht schön könnte aber praktisch sein in der Stadt, nicht brauchbar im Gelände.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Alpenrebell (3. Januar 2012)

http://media1.roseversand.de/catalog/de/katalog_2011/index.html

Seite 670 im Rose Katalog


----------



## thor_snow (3. Januar 2012)

sry weiß nicht warum das ein No-Go sein soll. DasTeil ist so klein vom Aufbau her das siehste nicht mal unterm Sattel , hab so ein Teil sogar am RR dran da ist der Sattel sogar noch schmalerals beim Mtb und bin noch nie mit dem Teil in Kontakt gekommen .

Aber Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (3. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Satteltasche ist ein No-go!
> Desweiteren kannst du dir evtl. die Bikehose beschädigen wenn der Klettverschluß an der Hose scheuert.


Genau das ist mir auch passiert, zum Glück jedoch mit einer preiswerten "Alltags"-Radhose. Daher sind solche Taschen mit Klettbandbefestigung an der Sattelstütze für mich auch keine Option mehr.


----------



## Alpenrebell (3. Januar 2012)

sun 99 hat´s schon gesagt 
Hier nochmal weils vieleicht untergegangen ist oder der eine oder andere nix damit anfangen konnte.
Habs immer beim Flickzeug dabei.
Praktisches Tool wenn man Unterwegs ist, ist der Adapternippel fürs Reifenventil.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/a...nd--oder-blitzventil-auf-autoventil/aid:23180


----------



## anderson (4. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Satteltasche ist ein No-go!



Aber im Beitrag weiter vorne Schutzbleche empfehlen...

Satteltasche ist schon ok. So groß, dass gerade der Schlauch und ein Reifenheber reinpasst und da reibt auch nix an den Beinen. Stylischer fährt sichs mit Rucksack auch net.


----------



## Alpenrebell (4. Januar 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Aber im Beitrag weiter vorne Schutzbleche empfehlen...
> 
> Satteltasche ist schon ok. So groß, dass gerade der Schlauch und ein Reifenheber reinpasst und da reibt auch nix an den Beinen. Stylischer fährt sichs mit Rucksack auch net.




O.K. das No- go ist bisschen Übertrieben.

Hab mir durch so eine Satteltasche meine neue Bikeshort ruiniert .

Die Schutzbleche hab ich auch noch nicht verwendet.
Werde diese aber jetzt im Wintertraining evtl. einsetzen.

Rettungsengel will  täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren da sind die sicher ratsam.
 Wer kann schon dreckig zur Arbeit erscheinen!


----------



## anderson (4. Januar 2012)

Z.B. bei der Tasche auf dem Bild unten würde das mit der Hose wohl nicht passieren, es sei denn, du hast eine extrem ausgeprägte Oberschenkelmuskulatur. Zweifellos sieht das Beik mit großer Tasche immer ein wenig nach Sozialkundelehrer radelt durch die Toscana aus. Ich finde zu viel Gepäck in der Trikottasche aber störend und bin froh, dass wenigstens Schlauch, Reifenheber, 4er und 5er Inbusschlüssel, ein Kabelbinder und ein Euro raus aus der Tasche sind. Verbleiben immer noch Pumpe und Handy.

Für den weniger sportlichen Weg zur Arbeit ziehe ich Ortlieb Radtaschen dem Rucksack vor. Finde ich entspannter. Rucksack (bei mir Trans Alpine 30) lediglich für länger Touren über mehrere Tage. Auf dem Endurobeik Camelbak Mule mit 3 Liter Beutel. Da passt dann entsprechend mehr rein und die Knieprotektoren noch dran, aber da ist natürlich auch kein Flaschenhalter dran. Ich finde eigentlich, dass es kein schlüssiges Argument für 2 Liter Beutel gibt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 3 Liter Beutel nicht reinpasst.


----------



## Rettungsengel (4. Januar 2012)

Danke, 
fÃ¼r eure dauernde, lesenswerte Hilfe. 

Ihr seit wirklich Klasse ðð



Ich kann zum GlÃ¼ck total verdreckt zur Arbeit erscheinen, dies macht nichts ;-)) 
Ich geh erst mal auf der Arbeit Duschen, wie haben auf der Arbeit einige Fahrradfahrer. 


Eure Tipps und RatschlÃ¤ge / Erfahrungen lese ich wirklich gerne und auch so, kann ich viel dazu lernen, DANKE ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Daniela,

es gibt Appstore auch ein IBC App.
Damit kannst du alles neue auf deinem IPhone abrufen.
Glaub du hast das noch nicht weil immer von meinem iPhone gesendet da steht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ralalla (5. Januar 2012)

Danke, habe dann auch das App entdeckt. War gestern bei 5 Grad auch die erste richtige Runde mit dem neuen CH3 unterwegs. 
Ganz schön matschig im Wald. (Habe auch keine Schutzbleche )
Mit fehlt halt auch noch ein wenig die passende Ausrüstung.  Helm und Schuhe habe ich. 
Hatte gestern ein Skiunterhemd, T- Shirt und Softshell Jacke sowie ne kurze Radhose und da drüber eine Bundeswehrhose an, Handschuhe von Aldi. Die Hose aus Mangel an was passendem. 
Da hier viel empfohlen wird aber auch dann wieder dagegen gemeckert wird teste ich selber womit ich mich wohl fühle. 

Mit den oben genannten Klammoten ging es schon mal ganz gut. Wurde nur nach ner knappen Stunde am Rücken und am Hintern etwas kalt durch den Schlamm und Matsch der dort mangels "Schutzblech" anhaftete. Also länger wie 2 Stunden geht's damit nicht. 

Werde jetzt erst mal die "billige Tour" testen. 
Habe mir die etwas dünnere Funktions-Jacke und Hose von Tschibo bestellt. Ebenso das selbe wie hier in nem anderen Thread diskutiert die Funktionsjacke und Hose von Engelbert Strauss. 

Falls die Klamotten zum biken nix taugen dann nutze ich die halt im Wanderurlaub. 

Was sagt ihr zu ner dünnen Snowboardhose ?
Gibt hier bei uns welche von 130 auf 65 runtergesetzt.


----------



## Rettungsengel (8. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Hi Daniela,
> 
> es gibt Appstore auch ein IBC App.
> Damit kannst du alles neue auf deinem IPhone abrufen.
> ...



Hallo Peter, 


ich habe Tapatalk App auf meinem iPhone - dies ist auch ein Forum App, damit kann ich immer hier rein und alles mit lesen und auch Antworten - aber ich schau mir auch gerne deine Empfehlung an ;-)


Danke


----------

